# 7 inch unit and FMT - real owners experience



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

The cost difference between a 7 and 9 is negligible. Best to get a 9 and call it a day. If you get the 7, every time you use it you will be thinking..."Its good but would be a lot better with a bigger unit and I should have got the bigger one". Tiny screens work best with general ref maps because there is not much to see - they provide few important details with less accuracy and no precision navigation direction. Once you get something that actually shows what you hope to see with imagery that works, looking at it on a tiny screen isn't so great but its not immediately obvious until you see it on the bigger screen. Even a 9" screen is only 4.25" from top to bottom and 8.25" left to right. A 12" will fit fine if you use an appropriate mount. If you get the 7", keep in mind, most who have done that have switched to a bigger screen within 6 months and many of those went to a 12". Also, avoid any GO units.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

How is the Elite 9 Ti, not Ti2 - they seem to be on sale


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Old Ti has an inferior screen. Don't get that. It was replaced for a reason.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Lots of discussion on that topic in this site. I am a 7 in Simrad Go7 user of FMT and it works great but bigger is better. If you can't go 9 in then just make sure you get a 7 in that has a knob zoom. It helps a lot to be able to zoom and out quickly.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I also have a Simrad GO7 and use the FMT maps. Would a larger display be better and provide more detail and resolution? Of course, but the price on the 7” was significantly cheaper at the time purchased and it is more than satisfactory for _my_ needs. I’ve never had a problems with the touchscreen being wet and needing a knob or buttons. Would I rather have a 12”? Sure, but I have other things I would rather spend the money on for now.
Old models are constantly being replaced with something better and it doesn’t mean the old one is no longer viable. Then again I don’t upgrade my iPhone every time a new model is introduced.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

The reality is, I want something that fits the bill to keep me running safely in unfamiliar waters, and the 7 inch seems to fit the bill. It sure would be nice to see a side by side comparison video of the chip running on screens from 7 -12 from FMT. That said, i think I am going to give the Go 7 a shot.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Have the GO7 wish I had the 9 some days. Simrad needs to step it up with a beefier mount though... My first one cracked on the legs and the new one is fine so far just too thin for my liking.

Ive looked at the FMT and they are proud of their product that's for sure! Running Platinum Plus now and like it.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

GO 7 is the absolute worst choice. Any other 7 inch unit would be better besides a Hook.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

one of the advantages of the new 9" units isn't just the size - but also the screen resolution is 1280 by 800 - versus 800 by 480. On the previous generation - the 7" and 9" had the same screen resolution. The higher resolution makes the image a bit sharper due to smaller pixels - but to me - more importantly - it puts a larger portion of the map on the screen so there is less zooming in and out to get to a destination - I went from a 7" to 9" - well worth it if you can. Until you really live with the unit and see how you willl use it, you may not understand the importance of having more map on the screen - but trust me - it matters. If the difference between the 9" and 7" was just the bigger screen size - I would say you can live without it - but not with the resolution difference as well. If at all possible - spend the extra $$- you'll be happy you did.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

mpl1978 said:


> The reality is, I want something that fits the bill to keep me running safely in unfamiliar waters, and the 7 inch seems to fit the bill. It sure would be nice to see a side by side comparison video of the chip running on screens from 7 -12 from FMT. That said, i think I am going to give the Go 7 a shot.


Take the chip to a store that has the units and run it on the various models and sizes. I took my chip into West Marine and ran it on the Lowrance Elite and Carbon as well as the Simrad. You will know what size you need to buy when looking at it. Old eyes need a bigger screeen.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

That is a great idea! Thx


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Has anyone run standard mapping??

Looks good and at a reasonable price


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Chec


FSUDrew99 said:


> Has anyone run standard mapping??
> 
> Looks good and at a reasonable price


Take a look at this thread for a DIY mapping solution:
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/...et-and-insight-map-creator.62220/#post-550208


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

We ran the Go7 with FMT for dozens of fishing trips and it works fine. The Go7 broke and when I sent it in they offered me a Go9 for a couple hundred more as a replacement. The Go9 is definitely better and I am guessing the sweet spot for the FMT even though a 12" or so screen is probably luxurious. 

So we found the Go7 to be fine particularly for the price.


----------



## Hitechdrifter (May 31, 2016)

I have a 9" evo2 on my skiff and its perfect for me. Especially since its basically in my face. I also have a 12" evo2 on the bay boat and that's just a killer unit.


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

I've been running a GO7 with FMT for 2+ years and am totally satisfied. I know a bigger screen would be nice but I never feel like I need it. The more important choice is the chip, and the FMT chip has been outstanding for running the (previously) unfamiliar waters of the ENP safely and with confidence. You said in the original post that you want to keep out of harms way. The Go7/FMT combo does that really well.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

There is zero functional advantage to any GO unit and that is just the truth. Its cheap for a reason. Running around in a crazy place with which you may be unfamiliar trying to drive the boat on plane and pinching the screen and unpinching screen all day (which happens a lot) on a tiny screen with really poor resolution is a major hassle compared to any unit with other controls. Does it work? Yes. But compared to virtually any other unit option it sucks operating a GO machine and particularly a 7" GO. It only has 800 x 400 pixels which is really poor resolution for FMT charts. Its nearly 300% inferior to any 12" screen. A 7" Lowrance Live is 1024 x 600 pixels and a 9" is 1280 x 720 pixels. For the few dollars difference what you get is a much better picture, better situational awareness and functional operational utility that is much superior. Anyone who chooses to run the GO7 for FMT is opting for the worst functional choice they could make of all of the compatible units and although they may find it satisfactory, their level of satisfaction would be substantively improved with the better and more functional screens.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

What is FMT ?


----------



## Hitechdrifter (May 31, 2016)

trekker said:


> What is FMT ?


Florida Marine Tracks . The best most accurate mapping on the market.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wzlkp56j...=0&preview=FLMARINETRX-30SPOT-FINAL012019.mp4


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

Egrets Landing said:


> Running around in a crazy place with which you may be unfamiliar trying to drive the boat on plane and pinching the screen and unpinching screen all day (which happens a lot) on a tiny screen with really poor resolution is a major hassle compared to any unit with other controls. Does it work? Yes. But compared to virtually any other unit option it sucks operating a GO machine and particularly a 7" GO.


You have a good point Egret and I've had to come off plane a few times to adjust the screen. The GO7 would look tiny compared to your 12" EVO, and lower res than a 7" HDS. But it works out nicely for the price and "really poor resolution" isn't accurate. Keep in mind also that small skiff guys aren't usually running and pinching all day...we're mostly fishing. 

You make the maps and sell the units, so you know the technical facts and buyer options better than anyone. What's your advice for the guy who has $1100-$1200 max to spend on the whole package...the unit, transducer and chip?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

You could get an Elite Ti2 9" for less than that or better yet a Carbon 9". 10x better and more functional than any GO unit.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Has anyone run standard mapping??
> 
> Looks good and at a reasonable price


I used standard mapping on my 2 units, no issues n good customer service, had defective unit n was replaced with new n no charges.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I used standard mapping on my 2 units, no issues n good customer service, had defective unit n was replaced with new n no charges.


Works fine if you are OK with 4 meter resolution that goes all fuzzy when zoomed and unnatural grey blue color for everything. But, compared to 1/2 meter resolution and natural color with all vector features noted, it doesn't compare.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Egrets Landing said:


> Works fine if you are OK with 4 meter resolution that goes all fuzzy when zoomed and unnatural grey blue color for everything. But, compared to 1/2 meter resolution and natural color with all vector features noted, it doesn't compare.


What did I say something wrong? I am using the chips louisiana/mississippi coast area n no issues.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> What did I say something wrong?


I think not. You just stated your liking to a product with 4m Res and blue grey imagery. Nothing wrong with that if that is what works best for you.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Lowrance hds 7 or the Lowrance ti2 9? So should I go with 7 inch carbon that has better resolution or the less resolution but larger screen! They are basically the same price


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Best to just take your chart to the store and load them on all of the machines and see for yourself.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

hell I have a 12" machine as I hoped I wouldn't need to keep putting my reading glasses on all the time but most of the time I still do.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Ok, I have narrowed the choices to HDS-7 inch or the Ti-2 9inch.......
The hds has better resolution but is smaller, although cheaper than the larger Ti-2 9inch. Thoughts?


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Check Academy the carbon 7in on sale with total scan ducer for $699.. thats a steal


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/lowrance-hds-7-carbon-gps-sonar-combo-with-totalscan-transducer


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

i tried but it is in store only and I live 180 miles away!


----------

